# boulangerie du coin



## Roshanak

Bonjour

Dans la phrase suivante le mot "boulangerie du coin" veut dire boulangerie situé au coin de la rue? Ou boulangerie de notre quartier? Ou quelque chose d'autre?

Merci beaucoup d'avance

J'avais dit à Léo que j'étais épuisée et que je préférais garder mes forces pour faire mes tartes aujourd'hui. "Baquèse de baquèse, Shirley, avait-il grommelé, ils en vendent à la *boulangerie du coin*."


----------



## SergueiL

"la boulangerie du coin" signifie "la boulangerie près d'ici" ou "la boulangerie d'à côté", le terme "coin" désignant un petit espace.


----------



## tilt

_La boulangerie du coin_ est la boulangerie du quartier.

Il est courant de dire _dans le coin_ pour signifier _dans les environs :
- Pardon monsieur, est-ce qu'il y a une boulangerie dans le coin?_


----------



## Roshanak

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## jekoh

Dans _boulangerie du coin _ou_ épicerie du coin, _le _coin _est plutôt le coin de la rue, emplacement traditionnel de ce genre de commerces.


----------



## SergueiL

Il risque alors de ne pas y avoir assez de coins pour tous les commerces de proximité.


----------



## jekoh

En général, il y a beaucoup plus de coins de rue que de commerces de proximité...


----------



## Reynald

tilt said:


> _La boulangerie du coin_ est la boulangerie du quartier.
> 
> Il est courant de dire _dans le coin_ pour signifier _dans les environs :
> - Pardon monsieur, est-ce qu'il y a une boulangerie dans le coin?_


Sans autre précision, c'est bien le sens courant pour tout le monde, il me semble. Seul un élément supplémentaire du contexte peut, à mon avis, faire comprendre qu'elle est située à un coin de rue.
Sinon, pour désigner celle qui se trouve au coin de la rue, je dirais justement _la boulangerie au coin de la rue._


----------



## jekoh

Reynald said:


> Sans autre précision, c'est bien le sens courant pour tout le monde, il me semble. Seul un élément supplémentaire du contexte peut, à mon avis, faire comprendre qu'elle est située à un coin de rue.
> Sinon, pour désigner celle qui se trouve au coin de la rue, je dirais justement _la boulangerie au coin de la rue._


Non, pour moi le sens courant est bien _boulangerie du coin de la rue, _et c'est cet emplacement au coin de la rue qui est l'origine de l'expression.

L'exemple donné par tilt n'a rien à voir.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> le sens courant est bien _boulangerie du coin de la rue, _et c'est cet emplacement au coin de la rue qui est l'origine de l'expression.



Cette acception du terme "coin" est beaucoup trop restreinte.


> *2.* _Le coin._ Portion de rue, *quartier proche* où se trouvent les commerces d'objets courants.
> _COIN : Définition de COIN L'épicier, le crémier du coin._


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec l'interprétation de tilt et de SergueiL.


----------



## iuytr

Je pencherais également vers l’interprétation de Tilt et Sergueil, dans la phrase du premier post il me semble que le sens est à peu près : mais pourquoi te fatiguer à faire des tartes alors qu'on en trouve très facilement à deux pas d'ici, comme dans toutes les boulangeries.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Quand on parle d'_un coin perdu_, usage très fréquent, en désignant par là un petit terroir, un hameau, un village, et même un lieu en pleine nature, sans âme qui vive, on ne se réfère évidemment pas au _coin de la rue_ : c'est un sens figuré de _coin_, alors que le _coin de la rue_ est à prendre au sens propre. Dans _la boulangerie du coin_, on ne se réfère même pas à une rue, et je ne crois d'ailleurs pas que pour désigner le coin d'une rue on pourrait dire _le coin_ tout court, sauf contexte qui rende ce sens évident.


----------



## jekoh

Logospreference-1 said:


> Quand on parle d'_un coin perdu_, usage très fréquent, en désignant par là un petit terroir, un hameau, un village, et même un lieu en pleine nature, sans âme qui vive, on ne se réfère évidemment pas au _coin de la rue_ : c'est un sens figuré de _coin_,


C'est évident, mais le sens du mot _coin _dans _un coin perdu_ ne permet pas de déduire le sens du même mot dans une autre expression...



Logospreference-1 said:


> Dans _la boulangerie du coin_, on ne se réfère même pas à une rue,


La définition proposée par JClaudeK parle bien d'une « portion de rue ».



Logospreference-1 said:


> et je ne crois d'ailleurs pas que pour désigner le coin d'une rue on pourrait dire _le coin_ tout court, sauf contexte qui rende ce sens évident.


Comme par exemple dans _la boulangerie du coin _


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Comme par exemple dans _la boulangerie du coin_ _._


Non, il faudrait dire _la boulangerie du coin de la rue._

Comment peut-on s'obstiner à ce point .... ?


----------



## Lly4n4

"du coin" = du quartier, dans les environs pour moi aussi. "C'est un coin tranquille, il n'y a pas un chat dans le coin".
Chez mes parents, la boulangerie du coin se trouvait quand même à 15 minutes en voiture...

Pour la boulangerie qui se situe au croisement, je me demande si en abrégé je ne dirai pas "la boulangerie au coin" (ou "la boulangerie en bas" depuis que je vis en ville).


----------



## Nawaq

Ma mère vit à dix minutes de l'hôpital du coin. 15 minutes ça peut toujours être considéré "du coin", une demie heure par contre uh... non. Quand tu vis à la campagne, 10 -15 minutes, c'est encore "proche". Non ?


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> Non, pour moi le sens courant est bien _boulangerie du coin de la rue, _et c'est cet emplacement au coin de la rue qui est l'origine de l'expression.


  Pareil pour moi.
Si je dis «_ l'épicerie du coin _»  « _le dépanneur du coin _», c'est parce que le commerce est au coin de la rue et non simplement « _dans le coin / dans les environs_ ».
Dans ce cas, je dirais _« du quartier_ », justement.

Cela dit, je suis d'accord que dans le contexte, le sens est sans doute « _tout près_ _/ d'à côté »._


----------



## Roshanak

Merci à tous


----------

